# Are there many Swedes/Norwegians in Dubai



## dubai6 (Jan 18, 2013)

I know there are plenty of people from UK, but sometimes I want to associate to people with similar languages and culture. I heard there are around 2,000 in the whole country. Are there any Swedish restaurants here?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ikea Cafe? Lol


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

dubai6 said:


> I know there are plenty of people from UK, but sometimes I want to associate to people with similar languages and culture. I heard there are around 2,000 in the whole country. Are there any Swedish restaurants here?


I´m from Norway, just moved here from Qatar.  I´m sure Sweden has an embassy here, check that out - the Norwegian one has lots of social events and you can buy Norwegian food items there as well. 

And yes, IKEA does have a café, lol.


----------

